# 250 Mercury EFI's



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i am researching a boat with twin 250 Merc EFI's. ('03 models) i have heard that they run like the wind but are hard on fuel. anyone out there have any first hand knowledge of these motors in a twin application on a 27-30 foot hull?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

They do have power and they do like gas. Haven't seen too many issues with those.


----------

